# Hey from San Diego



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

My husband and I have 4 cats and one dog. One of our cats is 17 years old, already out lived 2 other cats and still going pretty good. The other cats are Missy (mom) and her two boys, Bruiser and Chance. Chance is physically challenged (but he doesn't know it). He was the runt of the litter and only weighed about 3 or 4 ounces when he was born. His back legs are straight with the joints backwards so he can't bend them but he can walk on his back toes. He had a pretty rough start, being the runt, handicapped and then got sick at about 4 weeks old. He's a fighter though and is now 4 years old and can do 99% of what his brother can do. Once I figure out how to post a picture I will. My husband was never a "cat person" when I first met him but he loves cats now.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and we hope you figure out how to post pictures soon! Your kitties sounds wonderful.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome!
If you have some tips about how to train a husband I would appreciate them! I only got one cat after nagging for 5 years


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!

I was brought up to hate cats- and I did at one time, now 5 cats later... I think we can safely assume ive changed 

To post a picture do this- ignore the code bit, thats so i can show you the code 


```
[img]http://www.imageurl.com[/img]
```


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

*Meet Chance*

He is our handicapped cat (but doesn't know it)









It still won't show my image -- what am I doing wrong?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Your husband sounds like my bf too, don't you love how he loves cats now? 

Anyways, to post a pic you can upload a pic to Cat Photos on right hand side of this website. Copy the url and put it in between those tags like Zalensia showed above.

Hope to see some more cute pics :wink:


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Litespeed welcome! Love to see pics of your furbabys. What a neat story in your introduction! I'd offer you help with the pics if I knew but friends here at the forum had to talk me completely through every step, I didn't even know what a URL was, :roll: isn't that right ForJazz!! Don't be afraid to ask, I have learned so many things here about not only cats but computing! Great forum, look forward to seeing you around on it


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

For the moment I have given up on posting a picture in this section but I did put some in the Cat Photo section. I don't know how all you people can be so smart about computers -- where did you learn it? 

I have a question--my cats love to eat my indoor plants (which I don't want them to do) When I buy the kitty grass at the pet store -- they hate it. They prefer that my husband go outside (they are all indoor cats) and dig up some nice fresh green lawn grass. Are my cats just picky?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

You have such pretty kitties, thanks for sharing.















at the cats' grass choice! I guess your hubby keeps one tasty lawn, better than kitty grass.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Litespeed, I have a BIG problem with my cats doing the same thing. 8O They are even trying to eat my fake plants. I grow LOTS of catnip outside and that they love!! I pick it and bring it in, They LOVE it! I am continually picking it and drying it out for the winter months, to try to quench that green appetite! I even pick the leaves and store it in Ziplocs but in the middle of the night they seem to go grazing just two of them are stinkers that way! Tasha and Kizie partners in crime!!!(their mugshots are posted below!) 8O This morning we woke up to a pile of dirt and my big fern plant tipped upside down, cracked vase all on the ivory carpet  Good morninnnnnn to you tooooooo!! I'm hoping they'll grow out of it,(they're already two and one years  ) 
I guess the most important thing is the plants aren't poisonous. I was thankful of them doing that because it had me checking out poisonous plants, I had one and didn't know it and they could have reached it, but I was able to reach it in time and give it away. I have over 40 plants so this is like green leafy heaven to the two vegetarian kittys, better known as " the green stinkers!" Let me know if you find a detourant, I love my plants too! But come on now girls just say NO!!!!


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

About the only think I have tried to keep them from munching on them is a product called "Bitter End". It is suppose to keep them away from anything just about. I have to spray it on the plants about once a week. I thought for sure once Missy had noticed it was on the spider plant she would leave it alone for ever --- WROOONG! She is very determined. Luckily they don't seem to care for the violets, but Missy does love my lucky bamboo, which I guess isn't to lucky for the plant. The spray doesn't seem to hurt the plant, so it's work a try. Good luck !


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Thanks I'll try it!! My spider plants are their favorite,too! Where can you buy it? The plants look like a bad haircut or like goats have been chewing them. :roll: I'll let you know if it works, I'll try anything I enjoy my many plants. The cat grass didn't work for me either. I haven't thought of bringing lawn grass in for them. My newfie Sheba everyday has to eat a whole bunch of grass and then she throws it up and she's had her fix, Everyday she does this!! Oh great sounds like I have a bulimic dog now 8O


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

I buy "Bitter End" at Petsmart or Petco, but I'm sure just about any big pet supply place will have it. I'm sure the outside grass isn't the best in the world for them, they can probably pick up parasites but you can always wash it off with plain water before giving it to them. My cats all munch out on it too and then, like you say, go through out the house and then deposit it again. I never wanted a new carpet anyway, my cats are more important. :lol:


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Thank you Litespeed! I have now stocked up on the Bitter End. I live in the country and about an hour away from the nearest Petco & Petsmart, so I found on the internet, PetSupply House, LTD. I bought (5) 16oz bottles for $4.95 each. I thought that to be very reasonable!  It's just two of the cats that are plant munchers, so we'll give it a whirl! Thank you so much, I had never heard of this stuff so I'm exciting to at least give it a try! I'll let you know :wink:


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of my Chance


----------

